# Monark original Super Deluxe men's Pedals Best I've seen



## Rollo (Mar 20, 2017)

... I'd like to see the bike these are going on ... $$$ ...  
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=282390984888


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 20, 2017)

$670.00 winning bid.
Crazy


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 20, 2017)

WOW! someone wanted those real bad


----------



## kreika (Mar 20, 2017)

Are they 50's pedals?


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 21, 2017)

who gotem?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## John (Mar 21, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> WOW! someone wanted those real bad



3 wanted them real bad


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 21, 2017)

How true that is. It takes more then one to push a bid.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 21, 2017)

kreika said:


> Are they 50's pedals?



Yep for a 50's Super Deluxe or equivalent. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Mar 21, 2017)

I'd swear in rustjunkies photo the lower pedals threaded section looks like it's bent downwards.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 21, 2017)

WOW!Im glad I wasnt drinking anything when I clicked on the link!!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 21, 2017)

kreika said:


> I'd swear in rustjunkies photo the lower pedals threaded section looks like it's bent downwards.



Good observation. Part of sellers description...:
*The shaft for the left pedal is bent. I have not attempted to straighten the shaft. I have straightened shafts on other pedals or you could substitute a shaft from another set.*
*

 

 

 

 *


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Mar 22, 2017)

Nice pedals! But not that not $682.00 with shipping nice..... Sorry!


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 24, 2017)

Stupid money for any pedals, not to mention a bent one,lol!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 24, 2017)

I spent three years looking for a set of those pedals. The ones I got were no where close to that nice but I was happy just to get a set period. If you have a C-8/9 Super Deluxe without those pedals money may not be a factor. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 24, 2017)

Rollo said:


> ... I'd like to see the bike these are going on ... $$$ ...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monark-orig...1bfd078b8:g:lwQAAOSw4CFYw1J9&autorefresh=true
> 
> View attachment 438901



Wow is the left axle bent


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Kickstand3 said:


> Wow is the left axle bent




Did you read post 12?


----------

